# Mubarak



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Had a text last night from a friend who lives near Tora

Mubarak taken a turn for the worse been rush to hospital in Giza



has anyone else heard anything?


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

I heard he was transferred to the military hospital in Maadi, using an ambulance.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

this is the official version on his health 

News from The Associated Press


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

wonder if he travelled with his sunglasses on?


----------

